# Windows 7 x86 / Radeon HD3850 / Catalyst &lt; 11.11 = reboot



## pcp-brattcoxx (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Bevor ich in nächster Zeit meinen Rechenknecht wieder mal zurücksetze, sprich HDD-Image wieder neu einspielen bzw. Re-Install des OS, möchte ich noch folgendes Problem lösen:
Sobald ich ein Update der Treiber für Chipsatz und Grafikkarte (beides AMD / ATI) durchführe und eine Treiberpaket wähle, welches neuer als der Catalyst 11.11 (11.12 nicht getestet) ist es unmöglich das System zu starten. Das Bestriebssystem scheint kurzzeitig starten zu wollen, verfällt dann aber umgehend in eine Reboot-Schleife, welche durch manuelles eingreifen umganangen werden kann. D.h. es muss z.B. manuell der abgesicherte Modus erzwungen werden um das gerade installierte Treiberpaket (Chipsatz) wieder zu deinstallieren.

Bekannterweise bietet AMD neben seinem Catalyst für Grafikkarten auch Pakete für Chipsatz etc. an. Diese sahen bisher wie folgt aus und wurden auch in dieser Reihefolge installiert:
1. 11-11_vista32_win7_32_dd_ccc_ocl (Catalyst 11.11)
2. 11-11_vista_win7_32-64_sb (Southbridge-Treiber)
3. 11-11_win7_32-64_ahci (AHCI-Treiber)

Seit 2012 scheint sich hier aber etwas geändert zu haben, neuerdings ist der AHCI-Treiber im Chipsatz-Paket enthalten.
Wie mir scheint ist die Problematik auf dieses Paket zurückzuführen. Bleibt die Frage man sie löst? ​


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mal zuerst alles, was Du an Minabords- und Soundtreibern finden kannst, installieren, dann WIndowsupdates checken und dann nochmal den Catalyst probieren. Es kann aber auch sein, weil die 3870 schon recht alt ist, dass die neueren Treiber die Karte nicht mehr korrekt unterstützen und es daher dann die Probleme gibt.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. Mai 2012)

Bereits passiert.
Alle vorhandenen Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand, nur die AMD / ATI Treiber eben nicht weil ´se nicht wollen 
Normale Routine á la ''alle AMD / ATI Treiber werden vom System entfernt'' funktioniert ja noch. Nur leider nix mehr sobal der SB-Treiber eingespielt wird.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2012)

Also, ich würd ehrlich gesagt dann die Neuinstall von WIndows vlt doch vorziehen ^^


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (23. Mai 2012)

Hab ich ja eh vor. Mir wär nur lieb wenn ich das vorher in den Griff bekomme. Denn sonst sitze ich nach der Neuinstallation wieder da.
Das will ich mir ja ersparen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (13. Juni 2012)

*push*


----------

